# Should I bother with a frer?



## kittykat7210

i normally get positives at like 8-9dpo but I’m getting stupidly faint lines on cheapies at now 11dpo, all shown up instantly but should I waste a frer or is it likely to just be the cheap tests?


----------



## misk

No hun definitely do a Frer :dust:


----------



## Beccaboo828

I would say try a frer! Good luck mama x


----------



## Excalibur

I would say try a FRER. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## HLx

Definitely try a frer I never got a positive on a cheapie until after af and until it was already showing clear as day on a frer, I guess cheapies are not my friend personally lol


----------

